# Big Tractors mowing



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Found this on youtube.

Interesting....

YouTube - Big tractors mowing


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Seems like overkill.


----------



## leenertshay (Mar 17, 2010)

I guess bigger is better.


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

Too many things going at the same time, I would make a mess out of this deal.


----------

